

SodaStream is making a new machine that can carbonate basically anything - jeena
http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/24/8283933/sodastream-mix-can-carbonate-anything

======
20150327ASG
SodaStream's support of Israeli Apartheid has left a bad taste in my mouth.

